# Wie stabil ist KDE 3.1_rc5?

## jew.de

Moin,

nachträglich ein frohes neues Jahr!

So, immer nach dem Grundsatz "ever change a running system" will ich mal wieder was neues haben  :Smile: 

Wie stabil läuft die rc5 denn? Gibt es noch Fehler, die sich so negativ auswirken, dass man es nicht nehmen sollte?

Danke,

Tobi

----------

## Beforegod

Gerüchten nach zufolge sollte RC5 schon die Final werden (bevor der Fehler mit dem Telnet geraffel kam)

Schon die rC4 war sehr stabil also würde ich ma sagen..

einfach ausprobieren!

----------

## hook

ich werd noch auf das final release warten ...es ist ja nicht mehr wiet ...nuhr noch zwei wochen oder so  :Smile: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

also ich hab das rc3 und die fileprview geht (nocht) nicht. hab  erst die kdelibs und kdabase auf rc5. der rest kommt heutnacht.

mfg, jakob

----------

## jew.de

Super,

vielen Dank!

Ich habe es denn mal angeschmissen. Heute Abend ist dann der Ultimative Test drann  :Smile: 

Kann ich die KDE eigentlich laufen lassen, wenn ich mir eine neue Kompelliere?

Tobi

----------

## hook

eigentlich schon ....solte kein problem sein

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *jew.de wrote:*   

> Kann ich die KDE eigentlich laufen lassen, wenn ich mir eine neue Kompelliere?
> 
> Tobi

 

Geht ohne probleme

----------

## ajordan

Ich hab am 29.12. KDE-3.1rc5 komplett installiert und nachher ging auf dem System nix mehr: Es fehlten etliche Teile des GCC, der glibc und anscheinend waren auch andere Bibliotheken betroffen. Einen Test konnte ich nur kurz bis zum naechsten reboot machen und war bis dahin mit Stabilitaet und Funktionalitaet zufrieden

Alex

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

ich hab mit RC5 nur die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.

@Beforgood: Ich hab mich schon gewundert ob irgend jemand die RC4 jemals gesehen hat. Keine Ankündigung auf kde.org oder sonstiges. Hatts die wirklich gegeben. Es wird allerdings noch einen RC6 geben.

Dim

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *Dimitri wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich hab mit RC5 nur die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> @Beforgood: Ich hab mich schon gewundert ob irgend jemand die RC4 jemals gesehen hat. Keine Ankündigung auf kde.org oder sonstiges. Hatts die wirklich gegeben. Es wird allerdings noch einen RC6 geben.
> ...

 

von der kde website:

KDE 3.1 RC1 was released on October 28nd, 2002.

KDE 3.1 RC2 was released on November 4th, 2002.

KDE 3.1 RC3 was released on November 11th, 2002.

KDE 3.1 RC4 was not released to the public.

KDE 3.1 RC5 was released on December 6th, 2002

frag mich nicht wie beforegod da ran gekommen ist  :Rolling Eyes: 

jax

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *killerkatze wrote:*   

> also ich hab das rc3 und die fileprview geht (nocht) nicht. hab  erst die kdelibs und kdabase auf rc5. der rest kommt heutnacht.

 also ich hab jetzt mal den konqueror unter fluxbox gestartet. das problem mit der bildvorschau ist verschwunden. obwohl ich nur  kurz am emergen von rc5 war...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## chris4linux

bei mir lief alles problemlos, und arbeite sicher und stabil mit RC5...also no probs on my side...

Gruß,

	Chris

----------

## taskara

kein problem

I haven't had any problems with rc5.. seems to work beautifully

----------

## Beforegod

ups habt recht..

ich meinte die RC3  :Wink: 

tschuldigung  :Wink: 

----------

## jew.de

Hi ho,

ist installiert und sieht auf den ersten Blick schonmal super aus!

Seit 2 Stunden läuft hier alles stabiel und sogar ein wenig schneller als die 3.0.5a.

So, Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und noch viel Spaß,

Tobi

----------

